# Fillet Knives



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

These are mine, I use the long one for most, use the shorter one for perch. They are uncle henry USA the bigger one I got new for Christmas a long time ago, the smaller one I bought at a garage sale. One says "Shcrade + 167", and the smaller one says "Shcrade + 168", anyone know what those numbers mean?

The short wood handled knife I use to scale bluegill and perch...it was my grandpa's..



















FWIW IMO..Most German fillett knives work as well, Wusthof makes some very good stuff (I like the classic handles)


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

It seems to me the blade on my birch handled rapala is quite soft and goes dull quickly.


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

Ice Scratcher said:


> One says "Shcrade + 167", and the smaller one says "Shcrade + 168", anyone know what those numbers mean?


FWIW....

I looked it up, the 168 = Walleye model, last made in 1989

The 167 = Steelhead model, still being made but not in USA for some time...

<*)))>{


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

I use the big Forschner for Salmon, Steelies, and Lakers. I use a Rapala 12V electric for the walleyes, and I used the Outdoor Edge folding fillet knife for gills and perch. I started using the Outdoor Edge several years ago and never looked back. That thing has a non-slip handle, stays extra sharp, and on top of that it folds. Capnhook


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Nobody answered so...

Where are you guys buying Forschner's?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

uptracker said:


> Nobody answered so...
> 
> Where are you guys buying Forschner's?


Knife store!!!:lol:

Restaurant supply store? Kohls? Got mine years ago from a grocery store meat dept. Got them from the guy who sharpens them.


----------



## Guppy (Aug 3, 2010)

I like my Rapala,and I have used a few other ones,,,I like a point at the tip,,,I got it down to about 30 to 40 seconds a gill..


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

You can buy forschners from Gander, Sold em all the time when i worked there


----------



## catfishtom210 (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm surprized no one has a Gerber. I have the 4 and 6 inch ones and the same size Rapalas with the wooden handle. The Gerbers start out much sharper and keep a sharp edge much longer than the Rapalas. Gerber uses Fiskars steel and the handles are hard rubber that grips when wet.


----------

